# Are kids these days really that bored??



## KimTT (Jul 12, 2009)

Went out to put some air in tyres this morn as noticed they running oddly low... The cap for the valve wouldn't come off!! Tried for ages! Pliers the lot! Noticed a white residue round the thread that I could see... Some wanker has only gone n fooking superglued em!! Had to heat it up with lighter before using spanners n pliers to get them off! They had superglued all the insside too.But why?! What's the point!! I'm assuming it's kids or likeminded adults
How fucking annoying!!


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

are they the alloy ones? if yes it's more than likely the chemical reaction / corrosion has caused this to happen :?

That's the reason I changed back


----------



## whitty (May 17, 2002)

At least you can't post about them being nicked!!!  - also meant to add that the metal ones can oxidize themselves on


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Ikon66 said:


> are they the alloy ones? if yes it's more than likely the chemical reaction / corrosion has caused this to happen :?


Thats just what I was thinking


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

If they are alloy ones, just put a bit of grease / vaseline etc on the thread
if they are plastic,and they have glued them, your dead right Kim what bunch pricks


----------



## KimTT (Jul 12, 2009)

They are plastic and can smell the glue


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

k10mbd said:


> They are plastic and can smell the glue


That's crazy!!

Get some CCTV as they may come back!


----------



## KimTT (Jul 12, 2009)

wallstreet said:


> k10mbd said:
> 
> 
> > They are plastic and can smell the glue
> ...


We have CCTV as had to get it after my partners car got poo'd on! Lol! (some people were not happy when we first got together!!) so will pop that on for a few nights....


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

i am never going to move to kent.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Someone poo'ed on your car 

I dont think even my mate Kelvin has that sort of video and he's into all sorts :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2011)

Sounds like a nice area.


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Glue and poo... charming. The mind boggles at the effort some people will go to to satisfy their sheer bloody-mindedness. If only they channeled their time and energy into something more constructive.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

ScoobyTT said:


> Glue and poo... charming. The mind boggles at the effort some people will go to to satisfy their sheer bloody-mindedness. If only they channeled their time and energy into something more constructive.


To be honest, I reckon gluing valve caps on and shitting on a car are both pretty creative. Fair play to them...


----------



## KimTT (Jul 12, 2009)

manphibian said:


> Sounds like a nice area.


Funny thing is.... It is! Small tiny village on the marsh... No one ever has any trouble... Apart from when you upset someone why going out with their ex...again childish!


----------



## KimTT (Jul 12, 2009)

I'm sure u wouldn't say fair play if you had to clean the shit off your car


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

k10mbd said:


> I'm sure u wouldn't say fair play if you had to clean the shit off your car


*Poo party at Spandex's!!* :lol:


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

k10mbd said:


> I'm sure u wouldn't say fair play if you had to clean the shit off your car


Human or Dog? If human dial 999. Not sure how you would tell. Thank GOODNESS I live in a peaceful country now. I hated yobbish behaviour in the UK, no offense my British chums, but small villages are not as quaint safe as one should expect.

Did you get the police involved.

Make sure you have all your posessions properly protected on CCTV.


----------



## hooting_owl (Sep 3, 2008)

k10mbd said:


> I'm sure u wouldn't say fair play if you had to clean the shit off your car


ah - this is like the scene in the film 'christine' when some meathead defecates on the said car. and look what happened to him.....

from what has been written, it sounds like you know who may be responsible. doubt if plod would be interested.

i'd turn off their water using the stoptap outside the house and then backfill with fresh cat turds.


----------



## KimTT (Jul 12, 2009)

wallstreet said:


> k10mbd said:
> 
> 
> > I'm sure u wouldn't say fair play if you had to clean the shit off your car
> ...


Human!! I called they police... They came...gagged and said I should get on with cleaning it!!!!

I know who is responsible for the poop but not wheels


----------



## richieshore (May 17, 2010)

hooting_owl said:


> k10mbd said:
> 
> 
> > I'm sure u wouldn't say fair play if you had to clean the shit off your car
> ...


Brilliant film! Such a shame our cars can't do the same!

Not a bad idea for the poo, however, what I'd do (wearing some cheap washing up gloves) is smear the underside of their car door handles, that'll be a real treat for them when they open the car and get sticky mits! Yum yum!


----------



## KimTT (Jul 12, 2009)

richieshore said:


> hooting_owl said:
> 
> 
> > k10mbd said:
> ...


They did!!
As well as everywhere else!!


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

k10mbd said:


> wallstreet said:
> 
> 
> > k10mbd said:
> ...


Yikes. So a girl did this out of spite.

Imagine splitting up with her. Geez! Sounds terrible. Stay safe. Tell the local council as there are Asbo's surely.


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

k10mbd said:


> Human!! I called they police... They came...gagged and said I should get on with cleaning it!!!!


Did they not take a sample for DNA testing :lol:

In all seriousness though, shocking state of affairs :x


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

Really cannot understand this at all. In many countries this would be taken seriously, especially if you are being systematically targeted.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

some bird shat on ya car????? check cctv as if u have the vid i can flog it for ya.......wanna go halves?


----------



## richieshore (May 17, 2010)

wallstreet said:


> Really cannot understand this at all. In many countries this would be taken seriously, especially if you are being systematically targeted.


Ahhh I see you use the term 'in many countries' this is where you're right - the UK however is such a shit hole (excuse the pun) that they really couldn't care less about a lot of things!


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

richieshore said:


> wallstreet said:
> 
> 
> > Really cannot understand this at all. In many countries this would be taken seriously, especially if you are being systematically targeted.
> ...


i dont see how the fact she has a nutty love rival corresponds to the uk being a shit hole tbh. i'm british and proud of it, no footer comes to my street and causes grief to neighbours, its called being neighborly and in chelt we do it well


----------



## richieshore (May 17, 2010)

gazzer1964 said:


> richieshore said:
> 
> 
> > wallstreet said:
> ...


Until you go down hester's way.... :wink:

It's not just this nutty love rival that corresponds to it just a generalisation of our country - obviously a lot of places are nice, but in general, personally, I think it's a dump.


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

richieshore said:


> Until you go down hester's way.... :wink:
> 
> It's not just this nutty love rival that corresponds to it just a generalisation of our country - obviously a lot of places are nice, but in general, personally, I think it's a dump.


Its understandable. I did live in the UK for some years. I appreciate that with an economic crisis or within certain areas where certain uneducated (in a moral education) people reside without a worldly view, then xenophobia seems to fit and prexist sadly so. Or there is an odd yobbish culture that makes some dig scratches on cars (I have had it done twice to two different cars!! whilst in Scotland x1 and x1 in England). Countless more on here have also been through the same here. Lets call it Generation X. It only gets worse with the crisis. I have never felt it in Switzerland or been through the same. The US, Qatar and a few other countries have also felt safer. Although some places I have lived had questionable leaders or political folly of sorts.

The UK tolerates its systems. The people own the system to change what is then the folly. Many times like the M4 bus lane to other zany investments the system just works within its own myopic irony. When in England or Scotland, I have a simple rule, to not put on the News. The same goes when I am in the USA. The US has more spin. The UK just misery.

I still love coming back, the humour, the weather, the heritage and history minus the pompous shite, its lovely - along with the food and once in a while (rarely) fish and chips.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

wallstreet said:


> like the M4 bus lane


Not exactly on topic, but that bus lane was there for a good reason and now the traffic is a lot slower going down to two lanes for the elevated section at Boston Manor/Brentford. Stupid Tories...


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

"Living well is the best revenge"


----------



## oceans7 (Oct 20, 2009)

That is really quite a sad way to behave. Not to mention slightly bordering on being the beahaviour of a mentally disturbed individual.
Could be worse though, when I was younger and living in Lincs my mate went to maccy ds in his golf cab and on the way back some twats threw a milkshake cup full of shit and piss at us as we were driving along the dual carriageway, hit him smack in the face.
We called him chocolate lips for some months afterwards.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Until you go down hester's way.... :wink:

It's not just this nutty love rival that corresponds to it just a generalisation of our country - obviously a lot of places are nice, but in general, personally, I think it's a dump. [/quote]

ok you have me on the hesters way bit bud, all radio rental down there and a nuke wud be good if anyone has a spare, buy i'm st marks and all quiet here lol


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

Whats HESTERS way mean?


----------



## richieshore (May 17, 2010)

wallstreet said:


> Whats HESTERS way mean?


It's a place, in Cheltenham.


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

richieshore said:


> wallstreet said:
> 
> 
> > Whats HESTERS way mean?
> ...


That it was the name of some girl who chucks crap about lol... the bad areas in the UK are nothing as scary as the bad areas in ghettos in most US cities! You cant go into them without risking being shot. Most of Europe on the mainland here is fairly safe, in comparison. Was in France somewhere and it felt iffy but was actually social safe.

Cheers 

PS I turned into the wrong area in Glasgow, I nearly got bricked and was told by the cops nearby to turn around asap as it was a social nightmare and cops would not go onto that estate! Only the next turning after was the shopping retail park I was looking to get to...lol


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

richieshore said:


> wallstreet said:
> 
> 
> > Whats HESTERS way mean?
> ...


oh come on richie be honest.................FUCKIN BEIRUT is an honest description. even the police that i do work for at stations tell me its child abuse area of gloucestershire. so no wonder it kicks out shit by the bucket to all other poor neighbours around that are decent.


----------



## richieshore (May 17, 2010)

gazzer1964 said:


> richieshore said:
> 
> 
> > wallstreet said:
> ...


Ha ha ha, yeah it is pretty bad - did you know that hesters way is actually where the word chav originated - true story, it stands for Cheltenham average and was referring to hesters way bringing Cheltenham's standards down!

Anyway - way off topic here, sorry Kim!!


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

ok how do you know chelt so well bud?


----------



## richieshore (May 17, 2010)

gazzer1964 said:


> ok how do you know chelt so well bud?


I grew up near there, lived about 12 miles away in Bredon but used to go up there nearly every weekend.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

richieshore said:


> gazzer1964 said:
> 
> 
> > ok how do you know chelt so well bud?
> ...


just put a gate system in bredon........small world richie


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

At least the glue wasn't put down and then pooped on top of!  :lol: :wink: Imagine the outcome of that one! :wink:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Dotti said:


> At least the glue wasn't put down and then pooped on top of!  :lol: :wink: Imagine the outcome of that one! :wink:


lowering the tone again dotti!!!!! bend over and receive five slaps to left buttock cheek


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

gazzer1964 said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> > At least the glue wasn't put down and then pooped on top of!  :lol: :wink: Imagine the outcome of that one! :wink:
> ...


Pot,kettle,black :lol: Hope your knees are comfy [smiley=whip.gif] [smiley=smash.gif] [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Dotti said:


> gazzer1964 said:
> 
> 
> > Dotti said:
> ...


oh i love it on knees hun lol.......do me a fav get in front he he


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

BLinky said:


> i am never going to move to kent.


What he said


----------

